# Need for Speed Most Wanted lässt sich nicht unter vista installieren



## Falke8605 (30. Januar 2009)

*Need for Speed Most Wanted lässt sich nicht unter vista installieren*

Hi hab da ein Problem mit Need for Speed Most Wanted und zwar kann ich das spiel nicht bei Vista Home Premium 64 installieren, bekomme nur den hinweis das Direct X 9 nicht installiert ist was ich irgendwie seltsam finde weil ja bei Vista Direct X 10 integriert ist kann mir vielleicht einer sagen woran das liegt.

MFG: Falke8605


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted lässt sich nicht unter vista installieren*

Ja eben weil nur DX10 integriert ist, verweigert es den Dienst. Saug dir einfach das neueste DX9, dann werden die nichtmehr vorhandenen Dateien hinzugefügt und es müsste gehen. Bei mir gings jedenfalls so.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Falke8605 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted lässt sich nicht unter vista installieren*



Railroads schrieb:


> Ja eben weil nur DX10 integriert ist, verweigert es den Dienst. Saug dir einfach das neueste DX9, dann werden die nichtmehr vorhandenen Dateien hinzugefügt und es müsste gehen. Bei mir gings jedenfalls so.
> 
> grüße, Railroads



schon Probiert hat auch nicht funktioniert


----------



## boss3D (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted lässt sich nicht unter vista installieren*

Wie viele Threads zu dem Problem brauchen wir denn noch, bis mal jemand auf die Idee kommt, die SuFu zu benutzen?

Hier die Lösung ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## snapstar123 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted lässt sich nicht unter vista installieren*

Hallo wollte mich dazugesselen weil ich das selbe problem habe mit Need vor Speed Most Wanted, habe Vista Ultimate 32 und bei mir kommt auch das direkt X 9 fehlt


----------



## boss3D (1. März 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted lässt sich nicht unter vista installieren*

Schau mal ein Posting über dir ...

MfG, boss3D


----------

